
How to protect your private data when you travel to the United States - lemming
https://theconversation.com/how-to-protect-your-private-data-when-you-travel-to-the-united-states-73909
======
tonylemesmer
Its says wiping data may arouse suspicions and then goes on to recommend
wiping your devices.

Also "backing up your data" is a very broadly worded action. How is this
achieved? Is it simply hit the "Backup" button or is it more involved.

------
LordWinstanley
Don't travel to the US.

Problem solved.

